
The Surprising and Powerful Links Between Posture and Mood - amelius
https://www.fastcompany.com/3041688/body-week/the-surprising-and-powerful-links-between-posture-and-mood
======
gregjor
This article predates the multiple debunkings of this TED Talk nonsense. One
example:

[http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/201...](http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2016/01/amy_cuddy_s_power_pose_research_is_the_latest_example_of_scientific_overreach.html)

You can find more.

